# Top bar hive and feeding



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2002)

I am hoping to start out a top bar beehive with a 3# package of bees this spring. My question is this " In a top bar hive ,how do I feed the bees in order to get them off to a successful start?"


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=380201

From 2 weeks ago


----------

